# Astro 650 Schweißnaht



## dcy8002 (11. Januar 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe vor mir ein wendiges XC / Trial Bike zusammen zu stellen. Mein Büdget ist begrenzt, da ich aktuell schon ein anderes Carver PHT160 26" Bike aufrüste.

Ich wollte mir mal eure Meinung zum Astro Rahmen einholen. Eine Scweißnaht am Tretlagegehäuse sieht für mich nämlich etwas komisch aus. Unsymmetrisch, ist das OK?

Die Optik ist weniger die Frage sondern mir kommt es auf die Haltbarkeit an.

Ich hab einfach mal ein paar Bilder von dem ganzen Rahmen gemacht.

Über eine Rückmeldung wäre ich euch dankbar!

Sorry, dass ich hierfür den Carver Channel benutze, Astro gibt es leider nicht aber ich beseitze ja ein PHT160


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. Januar 2018)

Kann eine Schweißnaht denn symmetrisch sein?
Tatsächlich sieht die aber aus als ob die nicht präzise genug geführt wurde.
Kann halten, muß aber nicht 

Aber wenn ich den Anschlag für den Schaltzug für den/einen Umwerfer, da kommt mir schon wieder der Gedanke was ich einem Konstrukteur anzutuen gedenken würde der sowas verbrichtzapft ...
So mit Hose runter und Pinzette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (11. Januar 2018)

wo ist dein problem? sieht doch alles gut aus. die ziehen die schweissnähte wohl von hand und nicht per maschine.....


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. Januar 2018)

dcy8002 schrieb:


> Über eine Rückmeldung wäre ich euch dankbar!


Alles Ok, viel Spaß beim aufbau


----------



## dcy8002 (11. Januar 2018)

Erstmal danke für euer superschnelles Feedback! Ein Problem hab ich damit nicht, nur keine Ahnung vom Schweißen! 
Wollte halt mal ne Meinung hören bevor ich den Rahmen zum Pulverbeschichten gebe. Anthrazit wird es. Welche RAL steht noch nocht fest.

Stepcast 100mm Fox Gabel ist bald da und 980er XTR/ 780er XT Komponenten stelle ich gerade über eBay zusammen. Whizz Wheel Radsatz kommt auch dran, mit Hope und DTSwiss teilen.

Der Rahmen gefiel mir von der Geometrie und dem Preis. Was dem Rahmen zu Gute kommt ist mein relativ geringes Fahrergewicht von 72 Kg. Wenns fertig ist poste ich mal das Resultat.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. Januar 2018)

dcy8002 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen gefiel mir von der Geometrie und dem Preis


Wo haste den Rahmen her?
Ich hab selber 2 Astrorahmen (Fully + Hartteil) & kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## dcy8002 (11. Januar 2018)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Wo haste den Rahmen her?
> Ich hab selber 2 Astrorahmen (Fully + Hartteil) & kann mich nicht beschweren.



Moin, bei eBay vom Händler. Ist neu, wie man sieht. Ist ein 43er Sattelrohr. Gemessen von TL Mitte zum Ende des Sattelrohrs.

Ich fahre aktuell einen 48er PHT160 Rahmen und er ist OK aber 46 wäre für Bergabheizen besser. Habe ne Weile überlegt den 43er Astro zu nehmen und hab mich dann dafür entschieden. Das Bike soll für Singletrails und allgemeine Waldtouren dienen.

Ich bin noch nie 27,5 Zoll gefahren. Machen die größeren Räder das Rad nicht auch etwas höher bei gleicher Sattelrohrlänge?

Bergab finde ich meinen 26" 48er Carver Bock mit Sattel ganz unten nämlich etwas zu hoch.

Was meint ihr zu 43cm bei ca. 78,5cm Schritthöhe und knappen 180cm Körpergröße? Oberrohrlänge ist 52,5cm beim Astro.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht hilft dir das:




Ich habe am Hartteil: RH 45 & OR 575. Bin 1,80 groß & Schritthöhe 79.


----------

